# sex ? x



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiya ladys xxx 
I was just wondering if its recomended to have sex or not during ivf iv been on down reg for a week now and had sex twice but both times its like if I get julted about a bit to much it starts to hurt in my stomach/pelvic region so I just wondered if you was recomemded or not to have sex while doing ivf ? Xxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Think its ok, just was told tohave "safe" sex, before and during treatment, but just go with how ur body feels, if its abit sore/delicate just wait. And think some clinics say different things about the sex in the 2ww aswell! 

I found it abit sore when I was on stimms, which I assune was my ovaries/follies were swollen xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I just stopped after ET for 2ww, not advised by clinic but just too paranoid!  Good luck xxxx


----------

